# Need some help gentlemen!



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

I bought an old blizzard 810pp plow I've replaced the main rams on it just to be safe it worked great for one day. Then it just doing everything I could hear the motor on the plow running but it wouldn't do anything. So needless to say and after taking it apart and making sure the pump wasn't broken put it back together. 
Now everything works but the plow will not stay in the up position. Falls as soon as I let off the controls. I replaced the main relief valve thinking it was faulty but still same effects.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Pretty sure one of the valves under a solenoid controls the drop. Sure someone will chime in with which one


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not a blizzard guy, but it sounds like this valve is stuck

#B60166

Perhaps @bliz&hinikerDLR can confirm


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm not a blizzard guy, but it sounds like this valve is stuck
> 
> #B60166
> 
> ...


Not to make myself look dumb or anything like that but that is one of the electrode magnetic cylinoids. Does the stud it goes on come out too??


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Akwalker74 said:


> Not to make myself look dumb or anything like that but that is one of the electrode magnetic cylinoids. Does the stud it goes on come out too??


You remove the nut on the end of the coil (the black, round piece with the wires) - the coil will slide off the valve. Then you unscrew the valve from the manifold.


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok I removed it but is there something that should stand out about it to tell if its stuck open I can blow in it and air comes out of the first set of port holes but if I cover them only a little bit comes out of the second set of them but all the o-rings are intact and look good.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

If you use a little pick or screw driver you should have a small movement to it


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Western1 said:


> If you use a little pick or screw driver you should have a small movement to it


Ok thanks I'll try that.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can also leave the valve out and reconnect the coil and have some one activate controller to see if it moves freely.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Cwren got you a nice picture of the valve layout. Please confirm it matches yours exactly and then do two things.
1) Turn the big black knob below the S8 valve in as far as it can go. To do this the plow must be resting on the ground in float mode. There is a jam nut so be sure you bottom out the valve and not against the nut. Raise the plow a short distance off the ground. Your plow should now stay raised and not be able to lower. If it continues to sink and that knob is bottomed out, you very likely have a bad lift cylinder. This is the less likely problem. If it stayed raised, lift the plow slightly with floor jack, unscrew the black knob and remove the jack.
2) Put the plow on the ground in float. Now you need to check the S5 coil & valve. This is the one at the center on the bottom row. This is the valve that controls the float/drop of the plow. Remove the coil ( black electromagnet with wires going to it) and don’t lose the o-rings that come off with it. Now raise the plow a short distance. If the plow still drops, your problem is hydraulic. If does not drop, your problem is electrical.
If electrical: look for source of stray voltage, usually a corrosion in the plug or a shorted wire.
If hydraulic: Lower the plow to the ground and remove the S5 valve. You will likely find damaged o-rings or debris in the valve. If you don’t see either you may want to replace the valve. These kind of valves are hard to dry check for function. The moving components are hidden from view.
Good Luck!


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

_Thanks for the info!_


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You get it figured out?
Nice comprehensive post Bliz!!!


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Well I stripped it down and cleaned out every one of the valves, manifolds, and the pump got it all put back together but didn't get a chance to test it since I had to come back to work. All the valves moved good but the flow control one i couldn't get it to move so I'm going to have to replace it I'm guessing After reading the last big post from bliz. All the other valves looked good except the stud end on S5 the valve went in smooth and the valve inside moved really good but the stud sticking out was slightly bent so not sure if that would make a difference in the long run.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Akwalker74 said:


> ... the flow control one i couldn't get it to move so I'm going to have to replace it I'm guessing


Not necessary. Only controls your drop speed and was only referenced for being the most simple way to confirm lift cylinder is good.



Akwalker74 said:


> ... S5 the valve went in smooth and the valve inside moved really good but the stud sticking out was slightly bent so not sure if that would make a difference in the long run.


The bend in the shank of the valve is a big deal. This is your problem. Tolerances in those valves are measured in tenths (as in .0001 of an inch). If the valve visually bent, I will guarantee it is not functional. Replace S5.


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok I'll get it ordered in so i can replace it before continuing. Should I replace the cylinoid that's goes over it too? It's got good power and electric magnetism. 
Opinions? 
Thanks again for everyone's help on this it's been a nightmare! Buy only cause I just don't have the experience with it.


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

No reason to replace the coil.


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok guys I replace S5 valve. Put everything in and the plow motor is running but its like it doesn't have enough power to make the rams move. It's full of hydraulic fluid. The power lift will move the arm up and down but not enough to actually to lift the plow off the ground. And doesn't have the power to move the plow left or right or the wings in or out. It's like it doesn't have the pressure to do any of the lifting. 
Any idea on this other than throw the damn thing away!!
Thanks again


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you pull off the hydro reservoir at all?

Did you reinstall the ground wire to the pump housing or motor?

Are you getting full voltage to the motor?

Did you install the motor correctly? There might be a small adapter piece or was it direct mout to the pump?


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok all the electrical is hooked up right I got it to lift and everything to move by adjusting the pressure valve that's under the hex cap on top of the pump. Now its stuck in the up position. Would the Flow control valve have anything to do with that. Like if it's all the way closed or something. Cause it tries to go down but just doesn't go down.


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

The pump is a direct mount to the pump also.


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok by adjusting the flow control valve it now goes down now. Thanks for everyone's help with this it's been a nightmare. Everything seems to be working good for now. I'll see how long that lasts before something else breaks on it and need your advice again. 
Thank you again


----------



## bliz&hinikerDLR (Dec 30, 2011)

Didn’t mean to bail on you OP but winter is pretty much over for us so I don’t check PS much. Good job getting it figured out the rest of the way. You probably had to undo some things you tried and maybe even some things the previous owner tried. Well done.


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

bliz&hinikerDLR said:


> Didn't mean to bail on you OP but winter is pretty much over for us so I don't check PS much. Good job getting it figured out the rest of the way. You probably had to undo some things you tried and maybe even some things the previous owner tried. Well done.


Thanks. It's all good I understand if your not doing snow anymore why think about it!! Haha I'm hoping it's done for us finally too. Were in the melt now just hoping it keeps going away. I'm tired of snow. 
Thanks again!!


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Ok I know no one is really looking at this website since it's not winter time. That being said you all have helped me out greatly already. So hopefully last question and I'll be able to get it fully working so it's ready for winter. 

The plow will go up, left, right, and both wings work great but it won't go down unless I switch it to the power hitch button and do it from there. I thought maybe it was a controller problem and actually had a friend who had the same plow and a new controller. I tried it in my mine still won't go down except with the power hitch. Which I'm guessing means the one wire is loose or faulty and I'm going to have to go through the wiring harness just want to know before I did that if there was something else to look at first since I'm not really looking forward to doing that. 

Thanks again in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is the red float light coming on when you press and hold down/float?

Can you test light the coils while its in float.

If you still have access to your buddies plow, borrow the diode block and try it on yours


----------



## Akwalker74 (Mar 6, 2020)

Yes the red light comes on when I push it. Just nothing happens. 
I'm not sure what you mean by diode block. In other words whats that?
Thanks for the help again.


----------

